# Is Lotrimin safe for cats to treat ringworm or is it toxic if ingested?



## rosalyn (May 8, 2016)

It looks like my cat has ringworm. Leo has a bald spot on the back on his neck. It was always there but recently it has widened in size and he has been overgrooming, licking and removing fur excessively. I don't see any fleas so it must be ringworm. I decided to start trying a cream topical treatment before the spray because I have a feeling he will run away from the spray. I read on this forum that some people tried Lotrimin (Clotrimazole), which is an antifungal cream. I put a small amount this evening on his bald spot. He didn't notice it at first but later he started grooming this area (he can reach it when turning his head completely). Now I am afraid that Lotrimin will be toxic. I searched online and saw some people answering questions saying that not to worry if ingested in small quantities. However, I will apply a small quantity twice a day, so not sure if it is safe.

The Lotrimin drug info page mentions only to keep away from the mouth, and that if it came in contact with the mouth, mouth should be flushed with water. It does mention in the Overdose tab:
"This medicine may be harmful if swallowed. "
Lotrimin AF (Clotrimazole) Topical: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions, Pictures, Warnings & Dosing - WebMD

The other solution would be to have my cat wear a cone so he can't reach his neck, but I imagine it will take 4 weeks for him to heal, so I am afraid that that's too long of a time to subject Leo to a cone, which can stress him.

Should I stop Lotrimin and get the Ringout spray instead?


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi sorry for the late reply. Both my kittens right now have ringworm. I started with a spray, but it didn’t seem to help. I switched to the cream. My two kittens lick at the spots where I rub the cream in and they are completely fine. I wouldn’t worry about It. Do the creams twice a day for 4-5 weeks. I didn’t see improvement for the first two weeks, but by the third I could see a little bit of hair growth. Don’t give up! Ringworm is a pain to deal with, but it is very curable. Hope this helps and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## rosalyn (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experience! It is good to know that after the 3rd week you started seeing an improvement. I have been giving Leo the Lotrimin (Clotrimazole) cream for a week now. I held my breath for the first few days to see if he has an adverse reaction to the cream after licking it, but he seems to be fine. Ideally, the cat shouldn't be licking the cream so it stays full strength. I got him an inflatable cat collar but didn't put it on him yet as I know it is very uncomfortable for cats to wear a collar. The bald spot has doubled in size since. I was expecting that at least it will stabilize. I will continue and keep faith with this cream. Or it could be another skin disease or fleas, but I don't see any fleas. 
Meanwhile, I made a vet appointment in two weeks (their earliest availability).


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

My kittens bald spots also got bigger before they got better, ringworm tends to do that. I took my kitten to the vet and they prescribed the cream and this medication called itrafungol which was very effective. Make sure to wash your hands after applying the cream so that you decrease your chance of getting ringworm


----------



## rosalyn (May 8, 2016)

That's good to know about the other prescription medication as well. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

No problem! Glad I could help you out


----------

